# Helping my grieving dog.



## Mrs Kerry ALLEN (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi everyone. I'm looking for some help. Sadly on Friday we had to have my first furbaby Mya put to sleep. She was diagnosed suddenly with an inoperable tumour on her liver and it was the kindest thing we could do for her. She was 10 years and 6 months old. I have another dog Sammy who is her biological sister, just from a litter after her. She is 9 years and 6 months. They are Springer Labradors. They have spent every day together for the full of Sammys life and grew up in a love filled hectic family home as we also have twin girls aged 9 in February. We took Sammy with us on Friday to be present for Mya being put to sleep. We had read a lot of tips etc for helping your surviving dog understand and this seemed to be the best option. Mya was the dominant dog and the more intelligent of the 2. Since Friday my wee Sammy is a poor soul. She has been drinking and we have been assisting her with eating. Trying to play games with her dog food to help her get some food in her. She is clearly grieving the loss of her sister (If I'm honest she seen Mya more as her mum) We are all grieivng for her. Anyway. Her and her sister are house dogs. They spent a lot of time in good weather roaming around our garden together. Since Friday Sammy won't go outside willingly. Last night she seemed almost scared of scents in the garden. Backing into corners and looked terrified. I've never heard of this before and I've searched and searched on Google for answers. She has chosen a small space at back door next to the steps to urinate and can't get back inside quick enough. Today my husband cleared all leaves and any dog left overs from Friday and is planning on disinfecting the garden and power washing the astroturf to see if this helps. Has anyone ever experienced this before? Any and all help will be hugely appreciated. I just want to help her as much as I can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

If you can see it from her point of view, your Sammy is now in a strange different world, because the one she used to see had another dog in it, always, watching her back and giving her confidence/moral support.

I would let her go on as she wants to, for now, other than obviously you need to see that she eats. If you're not already, I think you will need to go in the garden with her for now, even if just to her little spot by the back door. You could try walking her out on her lead and see if she volunteers to go any further, without putting any pressure on her; sometimes a lead can make a dog feel more secure. If she would eventually play with you in the garden then that would be a huge step in the right direction.

She needs you to take over the job that Mya did for her and I think that will take time.

Hope something here helps.


----------

